# Quickie Patio Table



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A little background. LOML is definitely a tool babe. Over the last 18 years, she has helped me in the shop, and on installations. She picked up on doing inlays during a project that had about 53 of them. So, she likes woodworking and finds it a relaxing escape.

Many months ago one of her friends had asked for my advice on maintenance to a patio table that was unfinished Teak. She brought home a picture of it. Up to that point we had been using one of those cheapo $29 round plastic tables. It had served us well but IMO was destined for the heap. While we were talking about the table she mentioned that she likes the look of the grain following the perimeter, and would like to build one as a backyard project. Something she could work on for a couple of hours a day when she got home from work.

Like I said this was many months ago. Well time passed, and she lost interest and kept asking if I would help her out. That means, I had to make it if it would ever get done. So, this project is a perfect example of a very rough, simple, inexpensive table with only about $30 in wood that can be made on your patio with a minimum of tools and time.

The lumber is #2 PT SYP 2x4's right off the stack. They weren't dimensioned for exact widths or thickness. A CMS and a ROS were the only tools used. I used a folding table made up from a folding leg kit and an old door, a couple of sawhorses, 4 bar clamps, and TB III. That's it. The time involved was a couple of evenings after work. This was a quick project, not out to win any awards, but sure beats the heck out of a plastic table.

This first picture is the 42" square top after the final glue up.
.








.
This one shows the leg assemblies.
.








.
And finally, the table standing after staining. Wife picked out the color, so I'm off the hook. 
.








.








.
And here it is with the umbrella, all ready to do some serious sitting.
.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Nice*

Cabinetman,
Just goes to show a project is a project, and you didn't start out to build a piano just a comfortable table to set and drink a sweet tea or maybe a beer. I myself can picture me at that table with a cocktail. :thumbsup:


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice design. Perfect for a patio table qui-- I mean, quickie patio table.:blush:

Rob


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

garryswf said:


> Cabinetman,
> Just goes to show a project is a project, and you didn't start out to build a piano just a comfortable table to set and drink a sweet tea or maybe a beer. I myself can picture me at that table with a cocktail. :thumbsup:



It's really an easy project done in a non shop environment, with minimal tools, that anyone could do. Good news... I got some hubby points. Bad news...now she wants some matching plant stands.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks sturdy. Those are my favorite type of projects. Wam, Bam, Thank you Mam.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

You might want to drop that umbrella pole into a bucket of sand. Even a mild breeze will cause it to tilt and then ... woosh!

Kevin


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kjhart0133 said:


> You might want to drop that umbrella pole into a bucket of sand. Even a mild breeze will cause it to tilt and then ... woosh!
> 
> Kevin



WHAT? No comment on the table?:laughing: You don't have to, but thanks for being so observant. Actually, I set up the umbrella for the picture. I'm using a floor flange like this, screwed to a very heavy concrete stepping stone about 18" square and 2 1/2" thick.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Nice job*

Cabinetman,
Nice job, looks good. But as you know it is our job to keep peace in the family, especially when it comes to the LOOLs'.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Cabinetman, I know this thread is 2 years old but you just linked to this thread in a new topic so it's your fault :tt2:

I like the concentric squares look. I have few questions, if you don't mind.

1) When you glued it all together, did you glue up one square at a time (obviously starting from the inside and working outward), letting each "ring" dry before gluing the next?

2) I didn't realize PT lumber would glue up so well. How has it held up over the past two years? And what type of glue did you use?

I may want to do something similar on my dock and just wanting to learn more about your method. Thank you.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Cabinetman, I know this thread is 2 years old but you just linked to this thread in a new topic so it's your fault :tt2:
> 
> I like the concentric squares look. I have few questions, if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


What I didn't do was to joint the edges to get good fitting edges with sharp corners. I just glued the factory edges together, starting with the small square and working out. I decided to glue all the edges together to make one solid top instead of allowing for individual pieces able to move. It has shown some movement in the time it's been outside, with daily exposure.

The other thought would be to joint all the edges, and run continuous splines. or, just float each piece with a space in between. I used TB III, with which I have no complaints. 

We recently had a new patio installed, more than twice the size of the existing one, and that table is way too small. I will likely make a new table with 2x10's (not PT), and allow some spacing.












 







.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I mentioned possibly building something similar for the dock but I think instead I need to build one for the new balcony that is still in the process of being built on the back of our house.

I appreciate the answers and the ideas.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Very slick simple design....great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Steve, if you're going to built it from lumber around here, make sure you buy it and then let it dry out for a few weeks before you start cutting it. You probably already know this, but if you don't, then, yeah... the PT lumber around here is soaking wet when sold at the big box stores. When I built my first dock, I put 1/4" spacers in between each plank and within a year they were about 3/4". My latest dock was laid side by side, touching and there's about a 1/4" to 1/2" in between depending on the month.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> Steve, if you're going to built it from lumber around here, make sure you buy it and then let it dry out for a few weeks before you start cutting it. You probably already know this, but if you don't, then, yeah... the PT lumber around here is soaking wet when sold at the big box stores. When I built my first dock, I put 1/4" spacers in between each plank and within a year they were about 3/4". My latest dock was laid side by side, touching and there's about a 1/4" to 1/2" in between depending on the month.


Yeah, I've noticed that. I bought a bunch of PT 4x4s a while back and build railings for our dock. Some of them were so wet they were oozing sticky. And it wasn't pine rosin. Luckily it has not been a problem in my application. Well, now that I think about it, most of it did sit around and dry for 1 to 3 weeks. But I did use some of it wet.

Thanks for the tip though. I'll be sure to heed your advise if I go the PT route. I may opt for cedar "studs" and use a good weather sealer to coat it afterwards. The cedar at Home Depot (probably Lowes as well) usually holds true pretty well over time.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice table. lets see the plant stands when u do those.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I hope you don't mind, Cabinetman, but I think I'm going to make a pair of tables using your tabletop design and advice. I will most likely be using cedar and TBIII glue. Though I believe I'll be redesigning the leg structuring.

It may be another week or two until I can seriously start the project but I'll post pictures when I do.


----------



## Patiosclotures (Nov 10, 2011)

It is a very beautiful outdoor furniture collection. It is perfect for a patio, deck or even a city apartment balcony. We can get a single chair, a pair or even a whole set with a matching ottoman/coffee table and thanks for the information.


----------

